# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Liikenne Huovari

## antti

Liikenne Huovari aloittaa tänään alunperin postin Jyväskylä - Ylivieska -reitin ajamisen.
Aikataulu:  Ma --- Pe
14:15  Jyväskylä Matkakeskus   9:50
14:24  Keskussairaala               9:43
15:15  Äänekoski L-autoasema  8:50 
15:55  Viitasaari MH                 8:10
16:22  Pihtipudas tienhaara       7:40
17:05  Haapajärvi MH               7:00
17:35  Nivala MH                     6:30
18:05  Ylivieska                       6:00

----------

